# RR: 124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Argerich, Chailly (cond.), Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1982)










2.	Horowitz, Reiner (cond.), RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra	(1951)










3.	Cliburn, Kondrashin (cond.), Symphony of the Air	(1958)










4.	Rachmaninoff, Ormandy (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1939)










5.	Janis, Doráti (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1961)










6.	Horowitz, Barbirolli (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1941)










7.	Volodos, Levine (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1999)










8.	Horowitz, Ormandy (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1978)










9.	Wild, Horenstein (cond.), Royal Philharmonic Orchestra	(1965)










10.	Ashkenazy, Fistoulari (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1963)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Argerich, Chailly (cond.), Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1982)
2.	Horowitz, Reiner (cond.), RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra	(1951)
3.	Cliburn, Kondrashin (cond.), Symphony of the Air	(1958)
4.	Rachmaninoff, Ormandy (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1939)
5.	Janis, Doráti (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1961)
6.	Horowitz, Barbirolli (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1941)
7.	Volodos, Levine (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1999)
8.	Horowitz, Ormandy (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1978)
9.	Wild, Horenstein (cond.), Royal Philharmonic Orchestra	(1965)
10.	Ashkenazy, Fistoulari (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1963)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

